# Cohiba Siglo Differences



## bundy81881

What really is the difference between all of these Siglo I thru whatever? Is it just ring gauge?


----------



## asmartbull

All share the same basic characteristics but all are different. Many believe the II is the strongest while many will boast that the Vi is the best.
I go through more IV and III's than anything.....You really need to pic "your" size and go from there...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taste is very subjective so you will hear many answers.
For me i like the I II III the best the occasional IV and V.
For me i just don't get the VI at all.
But for the most part i am a Classic line Cohiba lover.
But that's another discussion all together!


----------



## caputofj

This is from a previous post

Cohiba Siglo I

This Très Petit Coronas is in tune with the today’s smokers requirements. Exceptional construction, fairly rapid burning and loaded with flavors that will test the “cultural” diversity of your palate. Perfect for a daytime break, a lunch with friends or a moment of solitary reflection, this little Cohíba Siglo I will suit the fast moving aficionado looking for quick moment of escape.


Cohiba Siglo II

A character amongst the Cohiba Siglo family. This Petit Corona called Cohiba Siglo II sometimes seems out of place amongst it’s illustrious brothers. But Cohíba cigar have worked extra hard to give this feisty fellow a character all of its own. A wonderful silky, oily wrapper encompasses a cigar fired up with spicy, woody flavors masterly combined, which makes this little cigar a real treat to the senses. I had the pleasure of being offered one of these by my work colleague, Rick,we had a glass of Cognac after work and chatted about the days events and the Cohiba Siglo II really complimented the heady Cognac to perfection.

Cohiba Siglo III

The emphasis here is on elegance. Elegance in look, with a perfect silky smooth wrapper. Elegance in taste, as you will discover in the gorgeous aromas of grilled vanilla and toasted wood, spicy-chocolate and creamy-leather gently emerge through the multiple phases of this distinguished “gentleman” of a cigar. Elegance pure and simple.


Cohiba Siglo IV

We see in the Cohiba Siglo IV cigar all the efforts of Cohiba over the past few years, placing quality over quantity. This Corona Gorda improves in production every year. Wonderful construction permits for an excellent draw and a timely even burn. Flavors of sweet pepper, musk and precious wood come and go in a graceful ballet of aromas. Right to its culmination, the Cohiba Siglo IV cigar remains smooth and round. The Cohiba Siglo IV cigar goes beautifully with Indian or Cajun flavors.


Cohiba Siglo V

The only Cuban Lonsdale available in a Cabinet of 25. A sophisticated start of heavy floral tones evolves into a complex, spicy blend throughout the second and finishing phases. The flavors in Cohiba Siglo V are all warm and moist and reminds me of the smell of my garden after it has rained heavily. The masterly construction gives a tender feel to the cigar and a look of sheer class. The perfect Cohiba cuban cigar to age a few years.


Cohiba Siglo VI

Cohíba Siglo VI are one of the best cigars ever rolled in Cuba. The first one I had the pleasure of tasting was in Cuba, virtually directly off the rolling table. It was young, even with tones of green plant at the start, but one could already tell that this was the birth of “a great one”. I’m afraid the Espléndido will have to step aside and give his crown to his majesty, the Cohiba Siglo VI. Creamy, smooth as silk, rich in a myriad of aromas varying from musk and spice to earthy, woody tones. The Cohiba Siglo VI cigar is a classic from havana, it is the pure, perfect progression of pleasure. A must for true cigar lovers!


----------



## caputofj

This is from a previous post

Cohiba Siglo I

This Très Petit Coronas is in tune with the today’s smokers requirements. Exceptional construction, fairly rapid burning and loaded with flavors that will test the “cultural” diversity of your palate. Perfect for a daytime break, a lunch with friends or a moment of solitary reflection, this little Cohíba Siglo I will suit the fast moving aficionado looking for quick moment of escape.


Cohiba Siglo II

A character amongst the Cohiba Siglo family. This Petit Corona called Cohiba Siglo II sometimes seems out of place amongst it’s illustrious brothers. But Cohíba cigar have worked extra hard to give this feisty fellow a character all of its own. A wonderful silky, oily wrapper encompasses a cigar fired up with spicy, woody flavors masterly combined, which makes this little cigar a real treat to the senses. I had the pleasure of being offered one of these by my work colleague, Rick,we had a glass of Cognac after work and chatted about the days events and the Cohiba Siglo II really complimented the heady Cognac to perfection.

Cohiba Siglo III

The emphasis here is on elegance. Elegance in look, with a perfect silky smooth wrapper. Elegance in taste, as you will discover in the gorgeous aromas of grilled vanilla and toasted wood, spicy-chocolate and creamy-leather gently emerge through the multiple phases of this distinguished “gentleman” of a cigar. Elegance pure and simple.


Cohiba Siglo IV

We see in the Cohiba Siglo IV cigar all the efforts of Cohiba over the past few years, placing quality over quantity. This Corona Gorda improves in production every year. Wonderful construction permits for an excellent draw and a timely even burn. Flavors of sweet pepper, musk and precious wood come and go in a graceful ballet of aromas. Right to its culmination, the Cohiba Siglo IV cigar remains smooth and round. The Cohiba Siglo IV cigar goes beautifully with Indian or Cajun flavors.


Cohiba Siglo V

The only Cuban Lonsdale available in a Cabinet of 25. A sophisticated start of heavy floral tones evolves into a complex, spicy blend throughout the second and finishing phases. The flavors in Cohiba Siglo V are all warm and moist and reminds me of the smell of my garden after it has rained heavily. The masterly construction gives a tender feel to the cigar and a look of sheer class. The perfect Cohiba cuban cigar to age a few years.


Cohiba Siglo VI

Cohíba Siglo VI are one of the best cigars ever rolled in Cuba. The first one I had the pleasure of tasting was in Cuba, virtually directly off the rolling table. It was young, even with tones of green plant at the start, but one could already tell that this was the birth of “a great one”. I’m afraid the Espléndido will have to step aside and give his crown to his majesty, the Cohiba Siglo VI. Creamy, smooth as silk, rich in a myriad of aromas varying from musk and spice to earthy, woody tones. The Cohiba Siglo VI cigar is a classic from havana, it is the pure, perfect progression of pleasure. A must for true cigar lovers!


----------



## yellot00tr

The VI is a fantastic cigar and also age very well. Had a few from 2008 and they were fantastic. Just put down a bix of ABR 12 for long term aging. Box from the month my daughter was born. Vacuum sealed it and wont touch it for at least until her college graduation in 20 yrs. Also put down box of ABR 12 Sig IIs and am looking for the IIIs to do the same with.


----------

